# Anarchism Around The World



## WildVirtue (Oct 22, 2021)

I made a an article which displays a series of interviews, recorded for a documentary, never finished by it’s original producers, which hoped to show anarchism in all it’s forms around the world today and in history. But, I think it succeeds even better at that task as a video catalogue for those interested enough to find the clips that peak their curiousity.

The playlists were already on kollectiva.media, so feel free to share that link with friends. I just wanted to create this article and put them on youtube to make them easier to find and more accessible to researchers.

So, click here to see - Anarchism Around The World - https://activistjourneys.wordpress.com/2021/10/22/anarchism-around-the-world/







Finally, this will be part of a series of posts where I try to help add to other people’s projects, and ideally get volunteers involved in a rare anarchist media archiving project. The next task will be making playlists out of a bunch of rare anarchist documentaries which Stuart Christie collected on his website over many years. A lot of them are to do with the Spanish Civil War. So, if you like that idea or want to lend a hand, check out the spreadsheet, maybe share my tweet asking for help &/or contact me.

And here's a preview of all the playlists:

*Gabriel Kuhn* – author and translator, Austria and Sweden
*Felipe Correa* – FASP (now OASL - www.anarquismosp.org) militant, Sao Paulo, Brazil
*Allan Antliff* – author, Victoria, Canada
*Aileen O'Carroll* – Workers Solidarity Movement (www.wsm.ie), Dublin, Ireland
*Jose Antonio Gutierrez Danton* – anarkismo.net, Dublin, Ireland
*Donato Didero* – FdCA (www.fdca.it), Italy
*Lekhetho Mthetwa* – Landless Peoples Movement & Zabalaza Anarchist Communist Front (www.zabalaza.net), Johannesburg, South Africa
*Saul Newman* – post-anarchist author and academic, London, UK
*Judith Suissa* – author of Anarchism and Education, London, UK
*Peter Marshall* – author (www.petermarshall.net), ecologist and sailor, Devon, UK
*Donald Rooum* – cartoonist and writer, Freedom Press, London, UK
*Juan Carlos Mechoso* – Ateneo Herbert Nieto (ateneohn.wikidot.com), Montevideo, Uruguay
*Suzy Subways* – Philadelphia, USA
*Lawrence Jarach* – Anarchy, A Journal of Desire Armed (www.anarchymag.org), Berkeley, USA
*Howard J. Ehrlich* – editor of Social Anarchism journal (www.socialanarchism.org), Baltimore, USA
*Joaquin Cienfuegos* – Anarchist People of Color (anarchistpeopleofcolor.tumblr.com), Copwatch L.A. (www.copwatchla.org), USA
*DiAngelo* – Copwatch L.A. (www.copwatchla.org), USA
*Cindy Milstein* – Institute for Anarchist Studies (www.anarchist-studies.org), San Francisco, USA
*Tom Wetzel* – WSA (Worker Solidarity Alliance - www.workersolidarity.org), San Francisco, USA
*Jean Pauline* – Berkeley, USA
*Audrey Goodfriend (RIP)* – lifelong anarchist (and black diaper baby), Berkeley, USA. RIP
*Barry Pateman* – Kate Sharpley Library (www.katesharpleylibrary.net) and Emma Goldman Papers, Grass Valley, USA
*Lara Messersmith-Glavin* – Institute for Anarchist Studies (www.anarchist-studies.org), Portland, USA
*Jen Rogue* – Worker Solidarity Alliance (www.workersolidarity.org), Tacoma, USA
*Joel Olson (RIP)* – Bring the Ruckus (www.bringtheruckus.org), Flagstaff, USA. RIP
*Kenyon Zimmer* – Dallas, USA
*Kate Khatib* – Red Emmas (www.redemmas.org) and AK Press (www.akpress.org), Baltimore, USA
*Kevin Tucker* – anarcho-primitivist author (www.blackandgreenpress.org/), USA
*Wayne Price* – author, New York, USA
*Biko Mutsaurwa* – Toyi Toyi Artz Kollective, Harare, Zimbabwe
*Mix/ Michelle* – Ativismo ABC (www.ativismoabc.org), Santo Andre, Brazil
*Renato Ramos* – FARJ (www.farj.org) militant, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
*Annick Stevens* – Refractions Publishing (www.refractions.plusloin.org), Marseille, France
*Michel Némitz* – Espace Noir (www.espacenoir.ch) and Fédération Libertaire des Montagnes - Switzerland
*Daniela Zarro* – anarca-bolo publishing (www.anarca-bolo.ch), Locarno, Switzerland
*Lia Didero* – FdCA (www.fdca.it), Italy
*Pablo Abufom* – Libreria Proyeccion (www.libreriaproyeccion.cl), Santiago, Chile


----------



## provikirchhof (Nov 1, 2022)

awesome!


----------

